# tivo for computer pci and thunderbolt



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i think it would be nice to have a pc version of tivo a pci card

http://cetoncorp.com/products/infinitv-4-pcie/ is a cable tuner card that utilizes the standard cable card and connects in the pci slot

it would be nice if tivo could come out with something that also does thunderbolt.

i think with hardware based encryption it could be made secure enough that it could also download amazon video purchases.

the idea would make tivo to go much easier because then the content could be saved directly.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Wasn't Tivo Liquidtv try to do that which is like having a series 2 emulated on your PC? Liquidtv however was a USB based solution, I see them on eBay for time to time, does Tivo allow you to activate them any longer?

Perhaps you could try the PCI tuner with that and see if it work? You can get the complete Liquidtv on eBay fairly cheap, I think there is an auction right now for $19.95 buy it now.....

Try it and let us know if it works!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151228217533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Oops... Try this one, no receiver but appears to include the software and remote...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NERO-LIQUIDTV-TIVO-PC-USB-REMOTE-SPCA-00037-000-WITH-USB-RECEIVER-CABLES-ETC-/321235722557?pt=US_Remote_Controls_Pointers&hash=item4acb24213d


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The problem with PC based solutions is the way the CableCARD rules work. The encryption has to happen at the OS level which means the only people who can really do a Windows DVR are Microsoft. And their DVR, Windows Media Center, is dead. They dismantled the development team and it will be removed from the next major OS update.

Now according to a poster on this forum they do allow 3rd parties to license their encryption stuff, but it's difficult and expensive and still requires that 3rd party to get independent approval from CableLabs. So it's going to be a big undertaking. 

Our best (only?) hope for any continued CableCARD compatible DVRs on the PC are the companies that have an interest in selling PC tuner cards. If we see anything at all it'll likely come from Ceton themselves, or maybe Silicon Dust.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Can you get a "new" Liquidtv subscribed?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I was on the phone with Tivo about a order I placed for some remote controls and asked them if I could add a new Liquidtv to my account, after the rep put me on hold since he didn't know what Liquidtv was, he came back and said that my question raised a few eyebrows as hardly no one knew what that was but he did find out that that they don't allow new subs for that any longer. 

So I just even if that pci tuner card worked with Liquidtv, there isn't any Tivo software to make it function.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I actually bought 2 or 3 liquid TVs back when they fully stopped carrying them because it was like 15 dollars for the box and it came with a tuner and a TiVo remote. I used the tuners with WMC for a while. They worked fine for clearQAM stuff.

The liquidTV interface though was mostly awful.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I played with it once. It was like a crappy knockoff of the UI used on a S2 TiVo. Very limited by today's standards.


----------

